
African Innovators - ocjo
http://qz.com/africa-innovators/welcome-to-the-quartz-africa-innovators-summit/
======
vlehto
It might be just me, but this article doesn't do the trick for me.

The trick: "anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity".

It just lists people and their accomplishments. Nothing about how they
accomplished cool stuff. No analysis why stuff they did is meaninful.

You could ofcourse follow the links to find out what they have really done.
Frontpage of wikipedia let's you do that to cool people too.

------
PlzSnow
There may be interesting content here, but the website is so badly designed
and difficult to use, so no-one will ever use it.

~~~
samuell
I thought it was unconventionally good-looking and pleasant to use.

~~~
occam65
At least on mobile, it was a delight to use. No scroll hijacking, and a
different but nice way of displaying portraits of the people in the article.

------
minionslave
I'll have whatever that web designer was high on.

